# LaFee bei der "Halbe Brüder" - Premiere in Köln 31.03.2015



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

Hallo!

Gestern fand die Premiere des Filmes "Halbe Brüder" in Köln statt und um es kurz zu machen: Will Haben Bilder Jetzt


----------



## hottyzwazwe (1 Apr. 2015)

ganz schön dick geworden


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

hottyzwazwe schrieb:


> ganz schön dick geworden



Wie bitte?


----------



## Knödelschubser (1 Apr. 2015)

Ich hatte mal ne Dünne, die hat im Bett geklappert wie ein Gartenstuhl. Hab mir dann ne Dicke geholt. Das Angebot ist viel großer und man spart auch Heizkosten...


----------



## Nemesis2k (1 Apr. 2015)

das ist ja wirklich schin unansehnlich


----------



## hottyzwazwe (1 Apr. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wie bitte?



Nun ja, dickere Möpse und etwas breiter in der Hüfte


----------



## realsacha (1 Apr. 2015)

hottyzwazwe schrieb:


> Nun ja, dickere Möpse und etwas breiter in der Hüfte




*Ja, schon an der Grenze zu fett.... *

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

Unter "dick" verstehe ich was anderes. "Dick" ist für mich Beth Ditto. 
Wenn du LaFee's Brüste und ihre Hüfte meinst, dann schreib es auch so.


----------



## Al Bundy29 (1 Apr. 2015)

Ganz schlechte Idee Bilder mit Agentur tag hier zu posten


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2015)

bitte keine Bilder in Request posten, sondern in den entsprechenden Subforums die Bilder und mittels Link von hier auf den dort geposteten Thread verweisen. Die Bilder gehen sonst unter. 

Hab alle Antworten unterhalb der Bilder hierhin verschoben

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...be-brueder-premiere-koeln-31-03-2015-x14.html

Bitte haltet euch an die Regel, wenn keiner von uns Bilder am Start hat.

P.S. unterlasst auch solche Diskussionen a la "ganz schön dick geworden", provoziert nur unnötigen Stress, wenn euch die Person in der abgebildeten Form nicht passt, lieber nen Kommi weniger machen. Danke.


----------

